# Post Your Favourite Food



## Mashka (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## HBas (Mar 25, 2009)

I Luuuvvvv Potatoes  

Anything and everything you can bake, fry or boil containing potatoes are always a winner ... FOR ME!

HB


----------



## briochick (Mar 25, 2009)

I like really enjoy a lot of foods but this is one of my favorites:


----------



## HBas (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Briochick ... at the risk of sounding like an idiot ... WHAT IS THAT?
Looks nice 

HB


----------



## briochick (Mar 25, 2009)

HBas said:


> Hey Briochick ... at the risk of sounding like an idiot ... WHAT IS THAT?
> Looks nice
> 
> HB



You don't sound bad in any way. I imagine most people on the planet don't know what it is. Up until ten months ago I certainly didn't have any clue. 

It's a native Korean dish generally called "bulgogi" which means "beef". What it actually is is a kind of hybrid between a beef stew and a crockpot. Now, I love what's called "dok-beggy-bulgogi" (which is the same thing as the picture but with rice instead of potatoes) but I couldn't find the exact picture so I put this up. It is very nice (in all its variations) and I'd recomend  you try it some time if you ever find an authentic Korean restaraunt and are in the mood for beef.


----------



## arlene (Mar 29, 2009)

yummy....:jiggy:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 29, 2009)

Yummy - those are some of my favorites too Arlene.


----------



## HBas (Mar 30, 2009)

I am having a SLAB CHOCOLATE for breakfast and TODAY IS GOING TO BE THE BEST MONDAY EVER! 

You all made me so hungry!

Have a fab day too!

H


----------

